# Mobile Datenträger - Moby - RFID



## John-John (6 September 2011)

Hier möchte ich mal einen neuen Tread aufbrechen zum Thema 
######   RFID bzw Moby (Mobile Datenträger) Identsystem  ########

Bei uns werden die Systeme Moby-I und Moby-M von Siemens eingesetzt. In Zusammenhang mit Siemens S5-AG115, AG95 und natürlich mit S7-300 Steuerungen. 

Die Probleme bezüglich Ersatzteilbeschaffung für Moby-M sind recht groß.
Und so möchte man auf ein neues System umschwenken, um für die nächsten Jahre (bis 2020 ?? ) gerüstet zu sein.

Ich möchte keine Grundsatzdiskussion über den Tausch von RFID-S5-Profibus Baugruppen gegen neue Step7 Steuerungen anfachen. (Eine ganze Linie gleichzeitig S5 -> S7 umzubauen ist ungleich aufwendiger)

##########   Umfrage     ############################
#      - Welche Systeme sind bei Euch im Einsatz ??
#      - Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr.
#            (Lieferbarkeit, Zuverlässigkeit , Integrierbarkeit für S7 und S5 Systeme) 
#      - Wie steht ihr zur Konkurenz vom großen S.   
#                  z.B.  Balluff., Peperl und Fu.  ...
###############################################

Meine Anforderungen an unser neues System :
 -  Abstand 10..30 mm
 -  Schreiben  von 5 Bytes max 0,1s   
 -  Lesen  ca        50 Bytes 0,1s
 -  Profibus  S5  S7 tauglich   ( bzw seriell für AG95)
 -  Handprogrammiergerät erhältlich 

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

PS:  Wer keine öffentliche Antwort geben mag darf mir gerne ein PN schicken.


----------

